# headlamps



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

hey does any1 know where I can get OEM replacement for the corner headlight housing (not the big one but the corner ones) at a reasonable price? (it goes for like 40-50 at the dealer)

2nd question, any1 know any good ways to clean headlight lenses seeing how mine are a lil cloudy... I think most of the stuff is on the inside anyway to clean it w/o taking off the whole housing?? I've tried windex that got the outside cleaning but not the inside? know any liquids/agents that'll penetrate the plastic??

3rd know any places where I can get healight lenses (like cleared out ones?) I've tried alotta palces but f or the 95-96 240 I haven't found any cleared out lenses (besides reshaping the whole front to fit a 97-98 one)

96 240SX
injen cold air intake
greddy strut
HKS drager
sprints + 1.8 in drop
KYBs all around


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

1)ebay 
2)no
3) If it hasn't ended their is a set of JDM S14(will fit 95-96) headlights on ebay now. they are glass so no yellow couldy look. I do not know of anyone who makes clear one like you want, but the JDM one's give it a nice clean look. 
thanks for your time


----------



## blackbeltclub99 (Feb 5, 2003)

Here is the link for the JDM headlamps.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2403062071


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

1) all foreign wreck yards have parts for cars that have been wrecked. I got one of my headlights at a junkyard for cheap.

2)usually the problem with inside the headlight is condesation from water evaporating. once in a while just air out or use blow drier to dry. 3)apc might make them


----------

